# 'Who are you calling a Teletubby?' - EFF MP



## gertvanjoe (28/10/15)

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/Who-are-you-calling-a-Teletubby-EFF-MP-20151027?isapp=true

shared via News24

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------

